
The 1000 most-visited sites on the web - rayvega
http://www.google.com/adplanner/static/top1000/?
======
latch
If this is the same list that showed up a few months ago, I had extracted some
header information from all of the sites and placed it in a usable format for
some analysis:

<http://openmymind.net/top1000data.txt>

~~~
lazyant
I used your file back then to graph the web servers these sites run:
[http://lazyant.com/post/642248858/web-servers-of-the-most-
vi...](http://lazyant.com/post/642248858/web-servers-of-the-most-visited-
sites-in-the-internet)

------
brianwillis
I'm surprised that Yahoo is doing as well as they are.

It's easy to attribute the high scores of Live.com, Bing, and MSN to the power
of web browser default settings, but Yahoo doesn't make a web browser so
people have to consciously choose to go there.

~~~
meric
[http://www.chandlernguyen.com/2009/08/search-engine-
market-s...](http://www.chandlernguyen.com/2009/08/search-engine-market-share-
around-world.html)

Indeed, Yahoo still have a few holdouts around the world.

------
yesbabyyes
I'm surprised by some entries in the list:

Adobe 13, Slideshare 192, Macromedia(!) 199.

And where's Reddit?

Also:

microsoft.com: Software apple.com: Mac OS

Oh really?

~~~
citricsquid
For both Adobe and Macromedia the requirements for updating software can be
used to explain a large portion of their traffic, 96% (I think that was the
figure) of web browsers have Flash, the majority don't come with it installed
_and_ sometimes require updates, so it's not that _out there_ to suggest maybe
90% of the internet visit their sites at least once... macromedia from out of
date "update @ macromedia.com..." links maybe?

As an un-related side note, two of the sites I started have higher traffic
(uniques and page views) that some of these sites (when the sites traffic is
combined, as they cater to the same audience, I count them as a single site in
stats anyway :p) -- awesome :-)

~~~
yesbabyyes
Ah, of course. Silly me - thanks for bothering to enlighten me!

------
alanh
"Keep in mind that the list excludes adult sites, ad networks, domains that
don't have publicly visible content or don't load properly, and certain Google
sites."

This list may be less interesting / useful than you might think. It is
tailored toward (non-adult) advertisers, and will be most relevant to them.

~~~
citricsquid
It's also wildly inaccurate, about 2 months ago Joel (I think? I always forget
his name...) said that Stackoverflow does ~>60,000,000 page views per month,
this claims 40,000,000 for Stackoverflow. I guess nobody should expect it to
be accurate anyway, but this is an example of it. It also doesn't include a
site I know of that doesn't a lot more than Stackoverflow...

~~~
nl
If you know much about web stats (and comparing them from different providers)
you'd realize that a 30% discrepancy is actually pretty accurate (sad but
true!).

There are lots of reasons for this, not least the definition of a "Page View".
Most publishers count a page view as anytime a page is served (because they
are concerned about keeping the site alive, and load on it), whereas
advertisers count it as everytime a page is seen by a human. Notably, this
means advertisers exclude search engine bots from their page view counts,
while publishers count them. (Although obviously this depends on the publisher
and the context they are talking)

------
mashmac2
Very interesting how Google.com isn't on that list...

~~~
azazo
Done by Google, are they still #1 above Facebook?

~~~
pharrington
According to Alexa, yes. However about 1/3 more sites link to Facebook.

------
there
i guess nobody knows what myspace is for anymore.

------
joakin
So, even Google may be excluded from that list, what is their position? Do
they win FB?

------
sayemm
Quantcast has a similar list too: <http://www.quantcast.com/top-sites-1>

------
jrockway
Seems like many of the top pages are just what browsers default to when they
start up.

------
olalonde
Anyone can explain Yahoo in #3? Is it because of their search engine? Yahoo
Mail?

~~~
m280
Yahoo still has a few monster properties with metrics that competitors would
kill to have: Mail, Sports, News, and Finance are the biggest ones.

This data is 18 months old but is still directionally correct.
[http://gigaom.com/2009/07/16/yahoos-number-ones-so-much-
more...](http://gigaom.com/2009/07/16/yahoos-number-ones-so-much-more-than-
search/)

------
rorrr
Who the fuck goes to adobe.com?

